# hummingbirds?



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone else had their hummingbirds disappear? Never had them gone for this long. Are they nesting and hatching their eggs?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Think the cool weather kinda slowed them down.I was dumping some water today off the deck and one came up and was drinking the water of the leaves.Was pretty cool.He hung around untill the water stoped pouring.Was a green one.Mich


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They do that here every year, and yes, I think it does have a lot to do with nesting, but I also think it has to do with what natural nectars become available...like lots of other birds, I think hummingbirds only accept human offerings when they're low on other foods. 

Stand in your yard, particularly in the evening, and see if you hear them. That's a good way to know if they're still around or not. I'm sure they are.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Too funny.Watching them atm at thier feeder.Fresh meal was made last night ,Mich


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a link for an upcoming event:

http://www.riverlakeinnrestaurant.com/festival_2009.pdf


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Hummingbirds feed their young insects so they spend less time at liquid feeders.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep setting in nests right now. For the past 4 days I haven't seen a female at my 2 feeders, lots of males but the last female was 5 days ago......


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good to know.Nice to learn something new everyday  .We have planted alot his yr to bring them around.We see them alot .I have to get a dang Camera.I could get some nice pics ,Mich


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

they dont seem to have slowed down at my place in fact there seems to be more coming in all the time havent seen any young ones yet but it shouldnt be long


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

They always leave our feeders for a week or so when the autumn olives bloom. Lots of that around here. It's done now and they are back.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

foxfire69 said:


> Here's a link for an upcoming event:
> 
> http://www.riverlakeinnrestaurant.com/festival_2009.pdf


 
Have you ever gone?? Looks like fun!

Where is Colon, Michigan?


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Wonder what their eggs look like?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

daddyduck said:


> Wonder what their eggs look like?



Here ya go....neat pics. White eggs, look like a chicken egg except super smaller.

Dan

http://community-2.webtv.net/hotmail.com/verle33/HummingBirdNest/


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Two evenings ago I was working in our carport probably 15 feet from one of the feeders and I had a female land on my shoulder. Neat!

The hummers have not slowed down here at all.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally saw them again just a few minutes ago....never had them leave for this long....


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gina Fox said:


> Have you ever gone?? Looks like fun!
> 
> Where is Colon, Michigan?


...I kind of fell by the wayside! Yes I've been there. What a great eating establishment that you can view Hummers at every window while you eat!! I haven't been to this particular event though. The location is SW of Battle Creek. There is a link on the website I believe? Ralston Rd. off from M60 West of M66 will get you there!! Dean 

Ps: Colon is the Magic Capital of the world!! Do a Google search!!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Was wondering how long do you leave your feeders out before changen them ?I kinda noticed they dont come around after 5 or 6 days with it sitting out,.Mich


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Michigander1 said:


> Was wondering how long do you leave your feeders out before changen them ?I kinda noticed they dont come around after 5 or 6 days with it sitting out,.Mich


 
I heard that they should be cleaned and fresh liquid be put in at least once a week. But I don't go up to our house more than once a month and I have seen them coming around and the liquid is older than that.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

How often you change the liquid and clean the feeders has a lot to do with the weather. When its hot, you have to do it every 3 days or so. When its cool, like it was all spring. Once a week is plenty. When it gets to 95 every day, then you might have to clean it out every day or so.

If the liquid ferments it becomes bad for the Hummers.


----------

